# Rotary Table Questions



## HBilly1022 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm a newbie and looking at getting a rotary table for my milling machine but not sure what to look for. From what I've read so far I don't want a 4 " table and should probably get a 6", since the 8" tables are very heavy. So the questions are:
1) Can all rotary tables have dividing heads added to them or this specific to each make / model. I don't want to spend the extra money for dividing heads right now and don't know if it is something I will use. So unless I can get a great deal on a combo set or I have to get get them together, I will likely just get the rotary table to start with. It would be nice if I could just add them later, if I find a need.
2) Does it matter how many slots are in the table?
3) Are there any specific features I should be looking for?


----------



## hman (Mar 21, 2016)

First off, do you want a horizontal-only table or a horizontal-vertical?

If a 5" would suit your needs, Grizzly has a nice hor-vert combo set, T25937, that "has it all," including a 4-jaw chuck, tailstock, hold-downs, etc.  $280, not yet available, but you can pre-order.  Don't know anything about the quality, but as always, you generally get what you pay for.

I started with Grizzly's 6" horizontal, H2677, $260, then bought a dividing plate set later (G9295, $75).  
/begin brag/
Matter of fact, Grizzly did NOT originally say that this set would fit my table.  But it looked right (ID and screw pattern), so I bought it "on spec" and lucked out.  I told them about it, and now the G9295 is listed as an accessory for the H2677.
/end of brag/

If you need a 6" hor/vert, you might want to look at G1049, $325, then later buy a set of plates (G1760, $150) and possibly a tailstock (G1763, $105).  Of course, if you want to add a chuck, you'll need even more dough.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jmanatee (Mar 21, 2016)

My opinion on a rotary table is you run out of space quickly so unless you are doing only very small parts a 6" table is only 28" square inches of table, Thats not a lot of room for clamps and hold downs.

Bigger then your biggest part is better


FYI
8" table is 50 square inches
10" table is 78.5 square inches
12" table is 113 square inches


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

This is what I did to gain more space on my 8" 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Could add somthing similar to smaller table


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hman; I think a hor/vert table would be more versatile so would probably get one of those. Is there any drawback to getting a dual position one? I looked at the 5" Grizzly RT and like all the stuff that it comes with, especially the 4 jaw chuck. Not sure if that would be big enough but since I don't have any specific uses for one and have never used one I'm in the dark about everything to do with this purchase. I also looked at the 6" H7525 for $350 and I like that but it does not come with a chuck. I have 2 chucks for my lathe and maybe I could make an adapter to use those on the RT. I've seen lots of threads where people have made larger adapter plates for their RT's and wonder if there is any drawback to that process. If not then maybe the 5" combo is the way to go.

The reason I'm looking, is that I made a small part for my milling table that required three slots cut at 120* spacing and without a rotary table it was difficult. I ended up using a protractor and marking the cut outs with that, then eyeballing the setup on the mill. Since there was no need for real accuracy the part turned out fine but that wouldn't be the case if it had to be right on.
I also considered making a new drawbolt for the mill and a vert RT with TS would be nice to cut the hex head. It seems that I am limited to cutting straight lines, no arcs, with the Mill unless I get a RT. It seems to me that it a necessity for a mill. 

dlane; I like that table and wonder if there is some limit as to how big an add on table can be. From what I can see there could be a conflict problem with the handwheel if the table got too big. But is there anything else to consider, like off center / unbalanced loads?


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

There is clearance for the hand wheel and plate on this vertex 8" HV RT not sure about others. 
The pin in center is to zero the table on the mill , it is centered into a mt3 socket that fits into the center of the RT, the plate also centers on the mt3 and is bolted to 4 table t slots
Have no prob with off center / unbalanced


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 22, 2016)

Decision made. I was in the city today to get supplies for the upcoming family get together and stopped at the tool store to check on RT prices, info. They had a couple of 4" tables, a 6" and an 8" on display. That was all their inventory. The marked price for the 8" was $467, the 6" was $400 and the 4" was $300. The lady that looks after that section of the store couldn't tell me anything about RT's because she has no experience with them. She has given me deals on some of the stuff I bought there recently so I asked her what she could do on the RT prices. Turns out the store is not going to carry them any more and has them on clearance, just not marked that way. The 8" and the 6" were both the same price $300. So the 8" is now sitting in my shop. It's a heavy thing but didn't seem to be much heavier than the 6". It was sure nice to see the 2 side by side and for that price I couldn't say no. Now I have another tool to learn how to use. Just need to get some time.


----------



## hman (Mar 22, 2016)

Fantastic that you were able to do a side-by-side comparison.  And you got a fantastic price!!!  Is it horizontal/vertical ... and what kind of goodies did it include?


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here are some pics of it sitting on the mill table. Looks kind of big. Is this too big for this machine? I noticed that the keyway tabs don't line up with my table, which makes me wonder if this was meant for a larger mill. I could always take it back and exchange it for the 6" but not sure if that was the same or not.

No goodies with this clearance RT. As a matter of fact there wasn't even any owners manual. I had them open the box for the 6" RT and copy the manual that was in there. It covered all the models from 6" to 12". I didn't mention this earlier but this is $CAD. Converted the price was $230 US.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 22, 2016)

I've got a 10" on my rf25 , it's very heavy but seems to be fine on it.

You could toe clamp it down for vertical use perhaps.

How does the oil cap deal with being sideways? Does it just let you know theirs tooo much oil in their ? 

Stuart


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 22, 2016)

stupoty said:


> I've got a 10" on my rf25 , it's very heavy but seems to be fine on it.
> 
> You could toe clamp it down for vertical use perhaps.
> 
> ...



I think I'll just take the tabs off and use the bolt holes for vertical use. Not sure about the oil cap. I just finished filling it with oil and will have to see what happens when I put it into the vert position. 

I had a bit of an anxious moment when I read the owners manual and it stated, in bold print, not to rest the hand wheel on a surface, or bump it, as this could damage the worm gear. The hand wheel is lower than the bottom of the RT base. Because this was on display (apparently for a very long time) the store did not have the original box. So I took the RT and placed it in the bed of my PU truck (on a rubber mat) but the hand wheel was resting on the mat with quite a bit of weight on it and traveled for over an hour and on some fairly rough road to get home. After checking the RT movements everything feels fine. Hope I didn't do any damage. Doesn't seem like it anyways.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 23, 2016)

HBilly1022 said:


> I think I'll just take the tabs off and use the bolt holes for vertical use. Not sure about the oil cap. I just finished filling it with oil and will have to see what happens when I put it into the vert position.
> 
> I had a bit of an anxious moment when I read the owners manual and it stated, in bold print, not to rest the hand wheel on a surface, or bump it, as this could damage the worm gear. The hand wheel is lower than the bottom of the RT base. Because this was on display (apparently for a very long time) the store did not have the original box. So I took the RT and placed it in the bed of my PU truck (on a rubber mat) but the hand wheel was resting on the mat with quite a bit of weight on it and traveled for over an hour and on some fairly rough road to get home. After checking the RT movements everything feels fine. Hope I didn't do any damage. Doesn't seem like it anyways.



Interesting on it being oil filled, mines got grease zerks.

The handles can be a pain as you say because they go lower than the base of the table, I have an off cut of a 2 by 8 that mine sits on to keep the handle from touching the bench during storage.  I've definetly had it act like a wheel unintentionaly when mooving it.

If their was damage I suspect the handle would bind during rotation from the shaft bending, their fairly sturdy things 

Stuart


----------



## HBilly1022 (Mar 23, 2016)

I think grease would be better but I read some other threads where guys were talking about what kind of oil to use in their RT's. One member commented that his is always slowly leaking oil and needs to be replenished. There seemed to be quite a variation on what oil to use and my manual only states that it should be filled with oil before use. No specification provided. Others have used anything from 30W non detergent motor oil, way oil, spindle oil and hydraulic fluid. One member read a manufacturers spec that included Shell Telus 46 and after checking an info sheet on that I decided the hydraulic / transmission oil for my tractor would be suitable and that is what I went with.

I checked the operation of the RT after filling it with oil and got very worried for a few seconds because it started to bind and the binding got worse as I turned the wheel. A little head scratching and the answer revealed itself ..... the rear clamp was dragging slightly and as I cranked the wheel clockwise it would self tighten. Loosen the clamp a little more and problem gone. It operates very smoothly and there's very little backlash.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 23, 2016)

The simple fixes are always the best 

Stuart


----------

